# Mimimi die Server sind Down Thread :D



## Kochwurst (16. Mai 2012)

So. Hiermit eröffne ich den ersten Mimimimi die Server sind Down - Thread 
Lets heul xD


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bezweifel, dass wir so einen Thread hier und jetzt brauchen. Ist doch klar, dass die Server bei dem Ansturm erstmal in die Knie gehen.

Bitte benutzt bestehende Threads, um euch über das Thema auszutauschen: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/197094-server-uberlastet/


----------

